# Help toad bond out of jail and reunite with his dog!



## Grungebabi (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.gofundme.com/help-bond-toad-out

*** his Username is @Toadandspur

Toad was helping set up for nationals in Lumpkin County area of Georgia and the cops were trying to break it up essentially and gave him bullshit misdemeanor tickets for tags, no license. If you know anything about that most of the time you wouldn’t go to jail for something that simple unless the cops are out to get you like in this case. Toad is one of the most caring people out there and what makes this situation even worse is his dog Spur was left in the forest with other people so please any little bit would help if you can donate he will be eternally grateful! Thanks ❤️


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 2, 2018)

Toad was in my camp the other day and I know him from all over the u.s as far down as key West I concur this post as he is my friend


----------



## RottonCotton (Jul 2, 2018)

Edit + no tags no license and I know this because he told me this . I also know that the USF's has no right to enforce or pumpkin county . I know the cop that took him to jail hes a pos i told him to put his nuts in my hand at front gate .. He was eating peanuts . That k 9 can't smell shit ...

Release Toad
Release Toad
Release Toad
Release Toad
PS those other people in the Forrest are family !


----------



## creature (Jul 3, 2018)

details on bond, please, & a paypal to donate to, @g*rungebabi, ok?*


----------



## Toadandspur (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey guys just stopping in to say thanks for the love. Hmu @Toadandspur on instagram.

Loving you!


----------

